# 2 golden pups in rescue in PA need home together! (AND OTHERS!)



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Also another one in PA.. A female 4 yrs old but very petite!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Philadelphia, PA | Adriana

Also a golden oldie in MD..who needs to lose some weight!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23940961


----------

